# What looks good with crs



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

Want to add another type of shrimp into my crs tank to make it look more lively. What other shrimp is good to put in there? I was thinking yellows or blues, any other suggestions? nothing red or clear tho. Thank you


----------



## kam yiu (Apr 27, 2010)

I think you can put some cbs in there is a good idea .


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I love your scape...particularly the marimo trees! Very clever and the pond too!


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I have 2 red rili in the tank. They look good. My Red Rili has green eggs so you get some color contrast.



theinnkeeper said:


> Want to add another type of shrimp into my crs tank to make it look more lively. What other shrimp is good to put in there? I was thinking yellows or blues, any other suggestions? nothing red or clear tho. Thank you


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

you can try some yellows or pumpkins... I personally like fire reds... you running CO2 in your tank?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

is that the pond from gregg?


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

Yea. It's the pond from gregzz4. It looks amazing. Decided to go yellow.


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

Atom said:


> I love your scape...particularly the marimo trees! Very clever and the pond too!


Thank you



waynet said:


> I have 2 red rili in the tank. They look good. My Red Rili has green eggs so you get some color contrast.


I was trying to avoid anything red because it just adds more red. Green eggs, hmmm....



stonedaquarium said:


> you can try some yellows or pumpkins... I personally like fire reds... you running CO2 in your tank?


Yea it has co2. Going yellows and trying to get some Blue Bee's but they are hard to find in Canada but so abundant in the states :/


----------

